# Grand Luxxe is now a Hotel on Expedia



## RussellSun (Nov 17, 2017)

I was shocked and saddened to discover that Grand Luxxe is now advertising its two level 1 bedroom Penthouse Loft and its 4 bedroom suite on Expedia. Members have been told that Vidanta would never be a hotel and would only be available for booking through members. This seems to reduce its exclusivity and makes a membership a lot less valuable and more expensive when you consider the cost per week amortizing the upfront membership fee (over 10 years) plus usage fees (that increase 4-6% per year) and contract renewal fees every 10 years. Between being able to exchange through Interval International, being able to rent weeks from members at close to member rates, being able to to buy rates for very little through other means and now being able to book through Expedia at fairly reasonable rates for a 5 star resort, it seems the Grand Luxxe is diluting its brand and exclusivity. Now there are so many ways to get into the Grand Luxxe that there is absolutely no reason to buy a membership and I think it would be a bad idea to upgrade. What do others think about this new development of Grand Luxxe being on Expedia?


----------



## tschwa2 (Nov 17, 2017)

You need to stop believing most of what the sales person told you.  Some of it has some grains of truth but most of it was just a bunch of razzle dazzle designed to get you to buy.  Vidanta as a whole has thousands of units that they hawk out to exchange companies (both as exchanges and rentals )and other mass retailers.  Always has been that way.  Vidanta wants their resorts full and will do what they need to do to make that happen.  

Many have said they felt like there was no reason to buy a membership but others disagree.  There are perks in terms of placement and other included or discounted services like golf and spa treatments that owners can negotiate that renters and exchangers don't get so most owners have the money to spend and what what they want.


----------



## Eric B (Nov 17, 2017)

Took a look at the Expedia listings for GL NV & RM.  Looks to me like it isn’t Vidanta isn’t doing the advertising, but some members have chosen to try and make some extra income by going through VRBO with weeks they’ve reserved; Expedia seems to be picking up the listings, which, for NV anyway, seem to have already rented.  If it bothers you and you don’t want to upgrade to the penthouse lofts, but still want to stay there, let me know.  I’ll be happy to make a reservation and rent it to you at a fair price....


----------



## RussellSun (Nov 17, 2017)

Eric B said:


> Took a look at the Expedia listings for GL NV & RM.  Looks to me like it isn’t Vidanta isn’t doing the advertising, but some members have chosen to try and make some extra income by going through VRBO with weeks they’ve reserved; Expedia seems to be picking up the listings, which, for NV anyway, seem to have already rented.  If it bothers you and you don’t want to upgrade to the penthouse lofts, but still want to stay there, let me know.  I’ll be happy to make a reservation and rent it to you at a fair price....



Thanks for the offer. We already have a reservation to stay at the PH 1 bedroom loft. There are many ways to rent them very inexpensively. I was surprised to find Grand Luxxe on Expedia. Bad for Grand Luxxe, good for members and non-members. It doesn’t bother me. It helps me with my decision to stay an entry level Grand Luxxe member and not spend any more money on Vidanta memberships. We are fine with what we have and can use the upgrade money for other vacations.


----------



## RussellSun (Nov 17, 2017)

TUG has been informative and I am thankful to all I am learning here. It has also been rather depressing and demotivating as well. I have completely lost my excitement and enthusiasm for Grand Luxxe after discussing it on this forum. This is too bad.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Nov 18, 2017)

RussellSun said:


> TUG has been informative and I am thankful to all I am learning here.



Hi RusselSun ,
It is TUG - Timeshare Users Group - so keep using and adding your own information updates .

Vidanta is a family owned business with 2nd generation family members in key positions .

IMO - The sales income is used to build and grow . Right now it is the Cirque Theme Park in NV ,
after that probably Eastcape , then - who knows .
The Hakkasan - Cabo Grand Mayan partnership is the first step in a plan to add uniqueness of a different kind . That is listed to be finished / open in 2018 .

Because they can build in pesos and collect MF in USD $  - they have built enough units for peak snowbird season .This means they have unit availability in all shoulder periods and put some into exchange systems  far in advance for peak times so that (IMO) sales has a steady flow of prospects

IMO - The best use a Vidanta membership week is to book peak time weeks - February every year .
Chances are , there will be new things added  every year . ( and new "levels" added if you go to a sales presentation) .


----------



## RussellSun (Nov 18, 2017)

In Nuevo Vallarta, there is a big open field across from the river that is prime undeveloped beach front property. Is that owned by vidanta? i thought I read somewhere it might be developed one day and that would block the beautiful views toward Puerto Vallarta. However, if Vidanta owns it, they could put some new Grand Luxxe towers right on the ocean front. That would be amazing. Sad to get rid of the green open space but exciting to get ocean front towers some day. Any rumors about the future plans for that land?


----------



## RussellSun (Nov 18, 2017)

Maybe I am a skeptic, but I am not too excited about the Cirque du Soleil Theme Park. I have hard time visualizing it. Disney connects with children and adults through its characters. I am not sure how Cirque du Soleil connects with people. I have seen many Cirque shows and after a while, they are all the same to me. They lack the emotional connection of Disney. It seems more like adult entertainment so not sure how a theme park will appeal to kids. Maybe Vidanta will surprise us. At Disney Springs, they have a Cirque show but it’s in their dining and shopping section that appeals more to adults. I have always thought of Cirque as adult oriented Vegas style entertainment.


----------



## RussellSun (Nov 18, 2017)

Eric B said:


> Took a look at the Expedia listings for GL NV & RM.  Looks to me like it isn’t Vidanta isn’t doing the advertising, but some members have chosen to try and make some extra income by going through VRBO with weeks they’ve reserved; Expedia seems to be picking up the listings, which, for NV anyway, seem to have already rented.  If it bothers you and you don’t want to upgrade to the penthouse lofts, but still want to stay there, let me know.  I’ll be happy to make a reservation and rent it to you at a fair price....



It is very expensive to list on Expedia. We were speculating that perhaps a travel aggregator is contacting owners and getting them to hand over their inventory so they can sell it on Expedia. It make no sense for an individual owner to sign up for Expedia to sell a couple weeks.


----------



## Eric B (Nov 18, 2017)

I know of at least one aggregator for Vidanta properties.  There was a posting referring to some maps/floor plans on the web site funsunmexico.com; when I looked at them it was a timeshare rental site.  No idea how the ones you saw got on Expedia, but they appeared to be one off single weeks and one of them referred back to a VRBO listing.

One thing you’ll learn from TUG is that there are people that can make money renting there timeshares.  I’m not convinced that it’s possible with Grand Luxxe because of the high initial investment and the competition in non-high season weeks.  I’ll be retiring in a couple of years and might try my hand at it a bit when my schedule allows more flexibility; book a string of weeks in the high season and list them for rental - if they don’t rent, just stay there.  Either way isn’t a bad outcome.


----------



## pittle (Nov 18, 2017)

RussellSun said:


> In Nuevo Vallarta, there is a big open field across from the river that is prime undeveloped beach front property. Is that owned by vidanta? i thought I read somewhere it might be developed one day and that would block the beautiful views toward Puerto Vallarta. However, if Vidanta owns it, they could put some new Grand Luxxe towers right on the ocean front. That would be amazing. Sad to get rid of the green open space but exciting to get ocean front towers some day. Any rumors about the future plans for that land?



Yes, Vidanta owns that land. Basically from the river to the airport. Part of the newest golf course is on that side (suspended bridge goes there) and that is where I thought they were putting the theme park, but am not sure.  They were moving a lot of dirt last year over there.  I saw concept drawings in one of the Vidanta newletters a couple of months ago.  It looks ike it is a huge water park by day and then they have  shows at night.  It is not something that we are interested in, but it will be a big draw for many people, including affluent Mexicans.

We go for the great beaches and pools with really nice accommodations.


----------



## bjcnm (Nov 18, 2017)

I just bought 2 weeks every year from Vida Vacations for what I paid for 1 week every odd year several years ago. I worry however about the transfer of the old one, by Global Vacation. Has anyone used them before?


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Nov 18, 2017)

Brenda Joyce Freeman said:


> I just bought 2 weeks every year from Vida Vacations for what I paid for 1 week every odd year several years ago. I worry however about the transfer of the old one, by Global Vacation. Has anyone used them before?



Global has transferred trade in's - based on prior TUG postings . I assume you bought in NV 
as that seems to be where / how  they work with Vida ( Vida is Vidanta's sales arm ) .

What did you trade in ?  - when did you buy ?


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Nov 18, 2017)

pittle said:


> Yes, Vidanta owns that land. Basically from the river to the airport. ......the theme park, but am not sure.  They were moving a lot of dirt last year over there.  I saw concept drawings in one of the Vidanta newletters a couple of months ago.  It looks ike it is a huge water park by day and then they have  shows at night.  It is not something that we are interested in, but it will be a big draw for many people, including affluent Mexicans.
> 
> We go for the great beaches and pools with really nice accommodations.



I agree the park will be a big draw .

Vidanta & Cirque have not fully announced how the "partnership " will work . It does appear that the shows at night will likely have more Cirque influence . It is likely that the waterpark will be stage 1 or 2
and will be a good draw for families ( and others ) both in snow bird season and summer ( including Mexican Nationals in the drive to radius ) .
There is something called ( " the mechanical..zone " ) which is likely rides . I think there will be a zip line influenced zone as well . What else - I am not sure .

I believe I have read that there will also be a (separate ) Cirque Theatre for shows similar to the current Riviera Maya set up .

I kind of trust Vidanta to get it " right" over the long haul .They have history of build it and improve it .

I also think it is a key part of their long term strategy to balance their year round usage by selling to the growing Mexican mddlle class .

< If Mexico has 130 million people and 20% of them can buy in. (including multi- generation family purchases for  approx. $ 20K) = 26 million . Canada has 36 million people and probably 26'million can afford a 1 week winter vacation ( on a credit card ) to get away from the cold >   You can see why the " The PARK in NV makes business sense >

We may never use it either but I do feel it will enhance the use value of our " ownership" .


----------



## RussellSun (Nov 18, 2017)

pittle said:


> Yes, Vidanta owns that land. Basically from the river to the airport. Part of the newest golf course is on that side (suspended bridge goes there) and that is where I thought they were putting the theme park, but am not sure.  They were moving a lot of dirt last year over there.  I saw concept drawings in one of the Vidanta newletters a couple of months ago.  It looks ike it is a huge water park by day and then they have  shows at night.  It is not something that we are interested in, but it will be a big draw for many people, including affluent Mexicans.
> 
> We go for the great beaches and pools with really nice accommodations.



They have started to build the theme park and it is inland in less valuable land. The ocean front land is too valuable to put a theme park there plus it would be too noisy. The new theme park hotels are already under construction and you can see it before you turn into the Vidanta property. I am glad they decided to build the theme park far away.


----------



## RussellSun (Nov 18, 2017)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> I agree the park will be a big draw .
> 
> Vidanta & Cirque have not fully announced how the "partnership " will work . It does appear that the shows at night will likely have more Cirque influence . It is likely that the waterpark will be stage 1 or 2
> and will be a good draw for families ( and others ) both in snow bird season and summer ( including Mexican Nationals in the drive to radius ) .
> ...



Maybe it will be more like an Xcaret park type of thing but with a Cirque du Soleil style. A water park with Cirque acts, a zip line, rides, etc. More like an active adventure park with a Cirque du Soleil theme. And a Cirque due Soleil show and dinner. I think they should promote it more if they know what it will be. I looked at the theme park packages they are selling and I do not understand what they are selling because nothing in them was tangible.


----------



## Eric B (Nov 18, 2017)

Brenda Joyce Freeman said:


> I just bought 2 weeks every year from Vida Vacations for what I paid for 1 week every odd year several years ago. I worry however about the transfer of the old one, by Global Vacation. Has anyone used them before?



We signed a "trade in agreement" for a timeshare with Global Vacations when we bought into Grand Luxxe right before we found TUG.  Read a bunch of posts on the subject here; some people have luck with them transferring the ownership promptly, some don't.  Seems like they'll get it done if Vidanta pushes them.  Ultimately we decided that we didn't want to send them money to take the TS off our hands; it's actually a very good trader in RCI points with a low MF/points ratio.  The whole thing struck me as being a bit fishy in the first place anyway because Vidanta never verified our ownership prior to accepting it as a "trade in."  There were a lot of other issues with the "trade in agreement" as well that struck me as making it unenforceable as a contract either for or against us; I posted my thoughts on that in an older thread you can probably find easily by searching for Global Vacation.  The way things worked out for us was a few weeks after we got home we were contacted by Global to offer to sell us the timeshare we had "traded in," which would have been a good deal for them (having us pay them the $900 or so as a transfer fee, plus another sales fee to keep the TS; they started out at around $2900, I believe - bottom line is they would have taken ~$3800 from us to do nothing but make a couple of phone calls and send us a couple of e-mails).  In the end, we contacted Vidanta member services and told them we just wanted to keep the TS for sentimental reasons and they had Global Vacation send us an email stating that we were released from the "trade in agreement."

My suggestion to you would be to go the route of having member services cancel the "trade in agreement" and give the TS away on TUG if you don't want it; alternatively you could just keep it like we did and use it as a trader still.  The amount Global wants to execute the transfer is an up front payment for something that may or may not go through.  I believe that member services could twist their arms to make them do it, but they'll try to "sell" the timeshare you still own back to you unless it is one that they (or you) could sell readily on their (your) own.  I've run into some folks down in NV that said it worked out for them having the TS transferred, but the circumstances didn't add up for me to go forward with it.  Interestingly enough, we upgraded w/Vidanta after that and they insisted on writing up additional "trade in agreements" and voiding them as part of the transaction to justify the costs we negotiated.  It struck me as an odd thing to feel you have to do for a transaction, maybe a face-saving type of action that you see in some cultures.  They didn't verify ownership of the TSs we were "trading in" for the upgrade, either.  

Hope that helps.


----------



## Eric B (Nov 18, 2017)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> Hi RusselSun ,
> It is TUG - Timeshare Users Group - so keep using and adding your own information updates .
> 
> Vidanta is a family owned business with 2nd generation family members in key positions .
> ...


Completely agree with the analysis.  I've got enough weeks to book all of February and will be starting to do that next year.  Anyway, during our last meeting with the sales folks, we were told the next new thing will be a group of estates, either single family homes or perhaps duplexes, in the vicinity of the Cirque park.  We didn't really go into great depth speaking about that, but it might be a better use of the land across the river.  We'll see if that actually happens or if something else comes up.


----------



## RussellSun (Nov 18, 2017)

Eric B said:


> Completely agree with the analysis.  I've got enough weeks to book all of February and will be starting to do that next year.  Anyway, during our last meeting with the sales folks, we were told the next new thing will be a group of estates, either single family homes or perhaps duplexes, in the vicinity of the Cirque park.  We didn't really go into great depth speaking about that, but it might be a better use of the land across the river.  We'll see if that actually happens or if something else comes up.



In Rivera Maya, they are already building and promoting The Estates. It was in the Spanish edition of their monthly magazine. It is considered an upgrade to the Grand Luxxe Residence Club 1-4 bedroom two level Lofts. It is now the highest level in the Grand Luxxe “family.”


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Nov 18, 2017)

I noticed that difference between the Spanish and English versions of the last edition of the Vidanta  Traveller .

If someone on this forum is fluent in Spanish perhaps they can translate any details .

Is it fractional ownership ? Or is it full ownership like the Siebel Condo in Nuevo ,Mayan Lakes etc
 in Acapulco and Puerto Penasco.

Vidanta Eastcape  in Baja may have a similar long term plan .


----------



## pittle (Nov 18, 2017)

RussellSun said:


> They have started to build the theme park and it is inland in less valuable land. The ocean front land is too valuable to put a theme park there plus it would be too noisy. The new theme park hotels are already under construction and you can see it before you turn into the Vidanta property. I am glad they decided to build the theme park far away.



Yes, I saw the new buildings going in near the highway when we arrived today.  There are so many trucks moving dirt on both sides of the entry (you can only get glimpses from a gap in the landscaping) that I could not tell just where the new park is.


----------



## RussellSun (Nov 18, 2017)

pittle said:


> Yes, I saw the new buildings going in near the highway when we arrived today.  There are so many trucks moving dirt on both sides of the entry (you can only get glimpses from a gap in the landscaping) that I could not tell just where the new park is.



I noticed you own at Pueblo Bonito. We are staying at Pueblo Bonita Pacifica Spa and Golf Resort Adults Only in Cabo for Christmas week and we have access to all 26 restaurants at all resorts. We got a great deal and are just paying about $1600 for the week for an ocean view suite, including all meals and drinks for 2 people and massages. How do you like Pueblo Bonito? I read this particular resort is AAA 4 Diamond and rated 4.5 stars. I am excited bc we have never been to Cabo.


----------



## pittle (Nov 18, 2017)

We have not been to a Pueblo Bonito in Cabo, but understand that they are awesome.  We bought a 1 bedroom 2 bath units at Pueblo Bonito Emerald Bay in Mazatlan on eBay as an overflow place for our kids to stay when we were at another resort.  We stayed at PBEB once and really liked it. The eBay price was great and MF are not bad.  Our kids and some friends have used our unit several times.  I deposited our week with SFX the last 2 years and was able to get two 2-bderoom Grand Bliss weeks with the deposits.  It is now our unit that we use for exchanges because we are not crazy about Mazatlan.


----------



## RussellSun (Dec 4, 2017)

RussellSun said:


> I was shocked and saddened to discover that Grand Luxxe is now advertising its two level 1 bedroom Penthouse Loft and its 4 bedroom suite on Expedia. Members have been told that Vidanta would never be a hotel and would only be available for booking through members. This seems to reduce its exclusivity and makes a membership a lot less valuable and more expensive when you consider the cost per week amortizing the upfront membership fee (over 10 years) plus usage fees (that increase 4-6% per year) and contract renewal fees every 10 years. Between being able to exchange through Interval International, being able to rent weeks from members at close to member rates, being able to to buy rates for very little through other means and now being able to book through Expedia at fairly reasonable rates for a 5 star resort, it seems the Grand Luxxe is diluting its brand and exclusivity. Now there are so many ways to get into the Grand Luxxe that there is absolutely no reason to buy a membership and I think it would be a bad idea to upgrade. What do others think about this new development of Grand Luxxe being on Expedia?



Good news. Vidanta/Grand Luxxe has resolved my concerns in a satisfactory manner.


----------



## Zinjanthropus (Dec 17, 2017)

Eric B said:


> We signed a "trade in agreement" for a timeshare with Global Vacations when we bought into Grand Luxxe right before we found TUG.  Read a bunch of posts on the subject here; some people have luck with them transferring the ownership promptly, some don't.  Seems like they'll get it done if Vidanta pushes them.  Ultimately we decided that we didn't want to send them money to take the TS off our hands; it's actually a very good trader in RCI points with a low MF/points ratio.  The whole thing struck me as being a bit fishy in the first place anyway because Vidanta never verified our ownership prior to accepting it as a "trade in."  There were a lot of other issues with the "trade in agreement" as well that struck me as making it unenforceable as a contract either for or against us; I posted my thoughts on that in an older thread you can probably find easily by searching for Global Vacation.  The way things worked out for us was a few weeks after we got home we were contacted by Global to offer to sell us the timeshare we had "traded in," which would have been a good deal for them (having us pay them the $900 or so as a transfer fee, plus another sales fee to keep the TS; they started out at around $2900, I believe - bottom line is they would have taken ~$3800 from us to do nothing but make a couple of phone calls and send us a couple of e-mails).  In the end, we contacted Vidanta member services and told them we just wanted to keep the TS for sentimental reasons and they had Global Vacation send us an email stating that we were released from the "trade in agreement."
> 
> My suggestion to you would be to go the route of having member services cancel the "trade in agreement" and give the TS away on TUG if you don't want it; alternatively you could just keep it like we did and use it as a trader still.  The amount Global wants to execute the transfer is an up front payment for something that may or may not go through.  I believe that member services could twist their arms to make them do it, but they'll try to "sell" the timeshare you still own back to you unless it is one that they (or you) could sell readily on their (your) own.  I've run into some folks down in NV that said it worked out for them having the TS transferred, but the circumstances didn't add up for me to go forward with it.  Interestingly enough, we upgraded w/Vidanta after that and they insisted on writing up additional "trade in agreements" and voiding them as part of the transaction to justify the costs we negotiated.  It struck me as an odd thing to feel you have to do for a transaction, maybe a face-saving type of action that you see in some cultures.  They didn't verify ownership of the TSs we were "trading in" for the upgrade, either.
> 
> Hope that helps.


We’re encountering the same thing right now. This is very confusing.

In early Nov. while at RM, we were given a 14,000 discount toward our purchase by selling our timeshare through “Timeshare Resale Market”. This week they called and gave us 2choices;either pay them $3000 dollars and keep our Timeshare OR pay them $2000 and they will sell it for us.

With the first option we get to keep all the profit from this sale “because it is obviously worth a lot more than the 10k we paid for it back in 1996”. I almost laughed out loud. Plus you can go to their website and see several units for sale for 16-30k, lol
But luckily I’ve been reading all over TUG and elsewhere and see that these units are selling for peanuts.

The second option we get to send them 2k and they will sell our timeshare. If it takes longer than a year, then we’re on the hook for another MF.

I wonder if I can simply tell Vidanta that I don’t want to sell our old timeshare and tell “Timeshare Resale Market” no thank you. It seems like Vidanta just discounted the price and it really didn’t matter what we owned. They didn’t check and our old timeshare still has us on the books as owners.

We did sign an equity value agreement saying we agree to sell it but I’m not positive that this is a binding agreement or more smoke up my pants since I just called and we still own it.  If it is binding, I would rather counter offer them a lower amount and keep the timeshare and then dump it for cheap rather than pay them 3k to keep it or 2k to sell it.
It’s not worth the 2k I would sell it for but the reason I signed for it was because the 14k discount seemed like a good deal.

What do you think about our issue?
 Would Vidanta care if we backed out of selling the old timeshare?especially since they have no financial interest in the sale.
 Would they be willing to help us out of the deal with the resell company?

Also, When we went to rescind while at Vidanta two days later,  were told by sales guy that it was too late because you only get one time per ten years to start the process of selling a timeshare, and that this process had already begun and if we stop the process, we would be stuck with it till 2027.


----------



## Eric B (Dec 17, 2017)

Vidanta doesn’t seem to care about whether or not you proceed with the sale of your timeshare.  In my opinion, they are interested in maintaining the fiction of it for other sales as part of the marketing/sales pitch.  If you look st the agreement you signed and there is nothing compelling the other party to do anything, it can’t really be called a contract.  Other folks have posted about negotiating lower prices to keep what they already own; what I did and what I recommend is contacting member services and telling them you have decided to keep it for sentimental reasons and asking them to have the agreement, which no one else signed, voided.

The stuff about not being able to rescind sounds like a bunch of baloney to me.  It’s too late now since it was early November, but that was just a sales guy lying to you.  At this point you probably have two options; figuring out how to enjoy the Vidanta membership or becoming a big enough gadfly that they let you off the hook.  There have been a few that accomplished the latter; see Russell Sun’s posting above.  I’m one of the former, myself; they are quite nice resorts.

If you used your timeshare to exchange and go there, do the math and see if it’s a cheaper way to get there for a week than paying the usage fees.  For me, it’s more efficient to exchange via SFX, paying their fees and my other TS MF, so I do that for low/shoulder season trips, using my membership w/Vidanta for the high season times.  If they start structuring the usage fees and concomitant benefits (golf/spa/etc usage w/staying through them vice exchanging) differently, I’ll reevaluate my plans, of course, but you’re probably best off getting out of the timeshare turn in without throwing away any more money and either using it still or giving it away or selling it here or somewhere else that has a better reputation.  There is a lot of info on TUG about selling TSs.


----------



## Zinjanthropus (Dec 17, 2017)

Eric B said:


> Vidanta doesn’t seem to care about whether or not you proceed with the sale of your timeshare.  In my opinion, they are interested in maintaining the fiction of it for other sales as part of the marketing/sales pitch.  If you look st the agreement you signed and there is nothing compelling the other party to do anything, it can’t really be called a contract.  Other folks have posted about negotiating lower prices to keep what they already own; what I did and what I recommend is contacting member services and telling them you have decided to keep it for sentimental reasons and asking them to have the agreement, which no one else signed, voided.
> 
> The stuff about not being able to rescind sounds like a bunch of baloney to me.  It’s too late now since it was early November, but that was just a sales guy lying to you.  At this point you probably have two options; figuring out how to enjoy the Vidanta membership or becoming a big enough gadfly that they let you off the hook.  There have been a few that accomplished the latter; see Russell Sun’s posting above.  I’m one of the former, myself; they are quite nice resorts.
> 
> If you used your timeshare to exchange and go there, do the math and see if it’s a cheaper way to get there for a week than paying the usage fees.  For me, it’s more efficient to exchange via SFX, paying their fees and my other TS MF, so I do that for low/shoulder season trips, using my membership w/Vidanta for the high season times.  If they start structuring the usage fees and concomitant benefits (golf/spa/etc usage w/staying through them vice exchanging) differently, I’ll reevaluate my plans, of course, but you’re probably best off getting out of the timeshare turn in without throwing away any more money and either using it still or giving it away or selling it here or somewhere else that has a better reputation.  There is a lot of info on TUG about selling TSs.



Thanks for your input, that’s what I thought! At the rescind meeting, they
 Member services guy did make the deal better and we were satisfied with the price and level we got. In the future, we may be upgrading but for now, we will stick with the lower levels and try to trade into a Grand Luxxe or Grand Bliss.
The guy at member services was/is much better to deal with than the sales team.
Thanks


----------



## Eric B (Dec 17, 2017)

Easiest way I’ve found to trade into GL is through SFX, who has a close relationship w/Vidanta ; GL is on II, but I don’t have a TS that trades there and don’t feel like shifting there at this point.  I’ve seen GL on RCI points priority access for platinum members on occasion, but not consistently.  TUG members have access to a forum on sightings that can help in getting the word on when good exchange options show up, so I do recommend becoming a member here; it also helps support the information exchange.  I’ve learned a lot from reading posts by longtime Vidanta members and try to share my observations as well.  I think you made the right decision in the circumstances.


----------



## Zinjanthropus (Dec 17, 2017)

I became a member here at TUG, but I still show up as “guest”. At SFX, is it a matter of paying the Vidanta MF and then exchanging it into a GL? Do I have to pay the MF to use SFX?
I seei have a lot of reading to do.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Dec 17, 2017)

Zinjanthropus said:


> I became a member here at TUG, but I still show up as “guest”.
> I seei have a lot of reading to do.



There is a "sticky" post/ thread  on how to do this .
By memory it was started by Makai Guy - who is a TUG  moderator/ &  TUG IT guru .

PS : it took me 2 years before I finally went & looked it up .


----------



## Zinjanthropus (Dec 17, 2017)

Ok will try that. Thanks


----------



## Eric B (Dec 17, 2017)

Zinjanthropus said:


> I became a member here at TUG, but I still show up as “guest”. At SFX, is it a matter of paying the Vidanta MF and then exchanging it into a GL? Do I have to pay the MF to use SFX?
> I seei have a lot of reading to do.



Actually, I was speaking of using the other TS you’ve got that you were “trading in” with.  I kept mine, which is a 2 BR w/ MF ~$400.  For a $249 exchange fee and a $200 quality upgrade fee with SFX, I used it for a 2 BR GL week; total for that week was ~$849 vice the usage fee of ~$1500, I think it would have been.  You should factor in the SFX membership fee for completeness.

There’s a recent few posts on the subject on using Mayan Palace weeks through SFX or RCI for GM & GB.  I think it was the thread saying it was the poster’s last stay at Grand Mayan.  Busy cleaning out the hog house now (with a few breaks) or I’d look up which one it was.


----------



## Zinjanthropus (Dec 18, 2017)

Alas our other 2BR TS has a 920 a year MF. But I guess that's still lower than a GB or GL MF. I've been looking for that thread you mentioned. Nothing comes up searching for "last stay at Grand Mayan". Sorry to be a pain, but if you get the time, can you give me the name of the thread or maybe a person's name who posted it?


----------



## Eric B (Dec 18, 2017)

Fourth post down in this one:

https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/sadly-probably-my-last-trip-to-grand-mayan.249505/

BTW, I believe usage fees for GB & GL 2 BR are about $1500 & $2100, respectively.  They do vary based on when people bought in and contract limitations on annual increases, so there are probably folks getting better deals out there.  I save a bunch by exchanging to get there in the shoulder seasons, using a TS with MF ~$400, but you’d still do well with yours.


----------



## pittle (Dec 18, 2017)

Well, I got my 2018 MF notice and they are close to $2000 per week, but we do not have to pay unless we go, so we will not pay.  We are 3 years from 1/2 price and 5 years from free.  We will start going again in 3 years.  We will not pay $2000 per week when we can stay 2 weeks at Buganvilias for the price of one week at GL!  We get oceanfront there in a 2-bedroom unit for a bonus week and our Sky Suite 2-bedroom!


----------



## richontug (Dec 18, 2017)

Zinjanthropus said:


> I became a member here at TUG, but I still show up as “guest”. At SFX, is it a matter of paying the Vidanta MF and then exchanging it into a GL? Do I have to pay the MF to use SFX?
> I seei have a lot of reading to do.


To use SFX, you have to deposit a quality week from another system, Wyndham, Marriott, etc.  You do not pay  Vidanta MF.  
SFX will not exchange a Vidanta week for another Vidanta week.


----------



## Zinjanthropus (Dec 18, 2017)

I see...Thanks for the link and the tips. I'm digging through this website slowly but surely and learning a lot. Based on what you and a few others have stated, it looks like people are finding/buying MP properties used and then trading them in for Vidanta upgrades. Are the equity values listed on the detailed sales info? Are the transfer costs reasonable enough to do it this way?


----------



## rpennisi (Dec 18, 2017)

Zinjanthropus said:


> I see...Thanks for the link and the tips. I'm digging through this website slowly but surely and learning a lot. Based on what you and a few others have stated, it looks like people are finding/buying MP properties used and then trading them in for Vidanta upgrades. Are the equity values listed on the detailed sales info? Are the transfer costs reasonable enough to do it this way?



It depends on what property you would acquire to use in an upgrade.  The Vidanta charged transfer costs have ranged greatly over the years: from one MF, then 10% of original purchase price, then 5 MFs, then 10 MFs.


----------



## richontug (Dec 18, 2017)

rpennisi said:


> It depends on what property you would acquire to use in an upgrade.  The Vidanta charged transfer costs have ranged greatly over the years: from one MF, then 10% of original purchase price, then 5 MFs, then 10 MFs.



The transfer costs range greatly over the HOURS you want to negotiate with the sales team!


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Dec 18, 2017)

pittle said:


> Well, I got my 2018 MF notice and they are close to $2000 per week, but we do not have to pay unless we go, so we will not pay.  We are 3 years from 1/2 price and 5 years from free.  We will start going again in 3 years.  We will not pay $2000 per week when we can stay 2 weeks at Buganvilias for the price of one week at GL!  We get oceanfront there in a 2-bedroom unit for a bonus week and our Sky Suite 2-bedroom!



Our Mayan Palace 1 bedroom suite is about $ 715 / for 2018  and has been going up about $ 20 per year .

We have the 5% MF cap ( USA CPI < +or-> 5% for Mexican inflation) and $20 is  less than 5% .We do have  "no go /no pay" .
If you add the extra 'reno' MF every 5 years, (that was due last year) it is about $ 855 per week .
(2006 contract - has the 5x MF transfer fee , to all but family)

Phyllis : can you pay the Grand Luxxe MF of almost $2K per week : but use it for 3 weeks at a Mayan Palace 1 bedroom suite or Grand Mayan hotel room / master suite
or get 3 MP units or similar, for the same week for family / friends .


----------



## pittle (Dec 19, 2017)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> Our Mayan Palace 1 bedroom suite is about $ 715 / for 2018  and has been going up about $ 20 per year .
> 
> We have the 5% MF cap ( USA CPI < +or-> 5% for Mexican inflation) and $20 is  less than 5% .We do have  "no go /no pay" .
> If you add the extra 'reno' MF every 5 years, (that was due last year) it is about $ 855 per week .
> ...



We can get a 1-bedroom *and* a 2-bedroom at Grand Bliss, Grand Mayan or Mayan Palace for a 2 bedroom Grand Luxxe unit.  (Ours is not the Villa)


----------



## Eric B (Dec 19, 2017)

Interesting set up, paying the GL fee and getting the multiple units.  My contract lets me stay at MP, GM or GB units for just their usage fee as the cost, with a one-for-one week usage.  I get 2 privilege weeks through SFX with the Vidanta ownership, but it works out that at the level I’m at with Vida Lifestyle (ICE) I have unlimited privilege weeks (subject to availability) through an arrangement between ICE & SFX.

I’ve been told that if I upgrade to the GL penthouse 1BR loft, I can get 2 of the studio loft weeks for a penthouse loft week, but haven’t seen the contract terms to see if that would be for the cost of one penthouse or two studios.  Still haven’t decided if I want to do that.

I think it’s all very contract-specific how it works for individual members.  Nice to know what terms other folks have for future negotiations.  Thanks!


----------



## Eric B (Dec 19, 2017)

rpennisi said:


> It depends on what property you would acquire to use in an upgrade.  The Vidanta charged transfer costs have ranged greatly over the years: from one MF, then 10% of original purchase price, then 5 MFs, then 10 MFs.



The latest assignment clause I’ve got with them allows transfer for the closing costs listed on the cover sheet of the contract.  I don’t have it in front of me, but believe it was a few thousand US$.  Transfer doesn’t include the contract addenda, of course, so that loses the no stay, no pay part as well as golf/spa discounts or free use, reservation windows, etc.  I do understand that the underlying equity paid by the original owner counts towards higher ownership levels w/Vidanta (I’m not there yet, but understand there is a gold level starting at $75K and a platinum level somewhere above that).  No idea what benefits are supposed to come with the higher levels, though.


----------



## Zinjanthropus (Dec 19, 2017)

I have 3 scenarios, please feel free to talk to me like I'm stupid.
1)I keep seeing ads like this;
http://www.sellmytimesharenow.com/timeshares/index/content/details/AdNumber/1892307/sale/
I just bought a GC studio. (Grand Cascades @ NV)
And I can't help but think "if I bought that unit in the ad ($7k and MF of $725), then I would have what amounts to a 2bedroom lockout for 1400 bucks each visit.

2)But my Orange lake 2br TS with 900 MF can get me in a 2br GM or GB . So maybe I would do better trading in each time to go along with my GC studio.

3) If I bought the property above, then trade in  two Vidanta properties for a GL Jungle,  a 2br GB or maybe 2br GL and pay for the difference, I'm wondering if the equity values would get me up to a comfortable trade in price (8-10k) 

4) then there's ads like this
http://www.sellmytimesharenow.com/timeshares/index/content/details/AdNumber/777500/sale/
Which (GL 2br MF$1600) seems like all we would want every year and some years we would need/want less. I could use this to go to a GL Jungle or GB/GM.

Keep in mind, these are just examples. I would probably do my purchase at the TUG site after some dilligence since I'm in no hurry, but there are lots of choices and little info in my tiny brain. I want the option to travel and get the best rooms at the lowest annual cost.
Thanks for any ideas/thoughts/admonitions you can hurl at me!


----------



## hurnik (Dec 19, 2017)

richontug said:


> To use SFX, you have to deposit a quality week from another system, Wyndham, Marriott, etc.  You do not pay  Vidanta MF.
> SFX will not exchange a Vidanta week for another Vidanta week.



It may be possible, but probably depending on your Vida contract, that they (Vida) may give you SFX bonus weeks (essentially that's what they are) where you can book the GL or other things (it'll depend on how far out you book and room size for the price, plus the $299 upgrade fee).  I think it's like $899 for a 2 BR unit (if booking more than 180 days out) plus the $299 upgrade for GL.  Still, not a bad value, considering the asking rental price is close to $2500.

But I don't know if Vida gives those to you unless you pay your MF.


----------



## Eric B (Dec 19, 2017)

The way Vidanta currently interacts with SFX has two types of bonus weeks, Vida Weeks and Privilege Weeks.  You get the weeks as specified in your contract independent of paying a usage fee (assuming you have maintained the SFX membership).  You can use a Privilege Week to book a week anytime at a Vidanta Resort, including during holiday weeks.  Vida Weeks are typically usable only at non-Vidanta resorts; you can use Privilege Weeks for non-Vidanta resorts as well, of course.  The folks at SFX told me I could use a Vida Week to make a Vidanta reservation for a non-Vidanta owner, though, so I could get an extra unit for friends or family vacationing with me as long as I’m not staying in that unit.

It’s a bit muddier if you use SFX with other TS weeks, though, and get regular SFX bonus weeks.  I’ve got a few of those and the costs I was quoted by SFX were on the order of $1000 between the different fees (SFX & upgrade), from what I recall last time I spoke with SFX, so I agree with the numbers you’ve got.

My contract with Vidanta includes two of the Privilege Weeks, which don’t actually show up on the SFX web site.  When I’ve deposited other TS weeks in SFX, they’ve shown up as available deposits along with bonus weeks (# depending on current specials from SFX and the resort I’ve deposited).  They’ve switched back and forth between being labeled bonus weeks and Vida weeks without much rhyme or reason, but it isn’t insurmountable to track them back to the source, assuming it makes a difference in whether I can use them for a GL stay myself.

That’s how it works for me; there are likely other contractual terms out there for the SFX weeks.


----------



## rpennisi (Dec 19, 2017)

Zinjanthropus said:


> I have 3 scenarios, please feel free to talk to me like I'm stupid.
> 1)I keep seeing ads like this;
> http://www.sellmytimesharenow.com/timeshares/index/content/details/AdNumber/1892307/sale/
> I just bought a GC studio. (Grand Cascades @ NV)
> ...



I have my doubts about the #4 in your list.  It states that you get 16 rounds of golf and 2 massages with that contract.  Everything that I have read here on TUG (see Mikenk posts) states that resales, which I assume this ad is for, strips away the golf and massage parts of the contract. 

Otherwise, 15000 dollars for a 2 Bedroom GL is less that what a 2 bedroom MP originally cost.  My purchase of a 2001 MP 2 bedroom suite on Ebay had an original sale price of 17010 dollars.

On Ebay, back in 2007, I got that unit for less than 1700 dollars.  After the recession hit, the prices got even lower.  Tough to find those contracts now, because they transfer at only one MF.

BTW, my MP deposited into RCI gets me GM units all the time.  The newer 11 dollars per day per person lessens the value of the deal, but it is still a deal.

A good feature of deposited MP units into RCI is that you can book units like GM more than a year out, even two years out.

I would check if your GC studio deposited into II (Interval International) would get you GL and GB trades.  I have another TS bought on Ebay that is in Las Vegas that gets me Both GL and GB trades.  I have booked in summer for GL, but I have a GL for Jan 2019 (NV) and a GB for Presidents week 2019 (Riviera Maya) using that II account.


----------



## Eric B (Dec 19, 2017)

Zinjanthropus said:


> I have 3 scenarios, please feel free to talk to me like I'm stupid.
> 1)I keep seeing ads like this;
> http://www.sellmytimesharenow.com/timeshares/index/content/details/AdNumber/1892307/sale/
> I just bought a GC studio. (Grand Cascades @ NV)
> ...



I think you’d want to get a good look at the actual contracts for those ones, including any restrictions on what transfers to a buyer and what the cost is, before you think about buying either. It would also be worth exploring other options for using your Orange Lake one, as well.  If it’s in RCI points, you can probably use it for an exchange to GB or GM, but there are restrictions on how often you can do that.  Right now it’s once per year in the high season and up to twice per year high & low.  Conversely, if it’s in RCI points, you won’t be able to deposit in SFX.  You could trade there in RCI weeks as well, but depends on the points or TPUs you get.

If it’s not in points, you can deposit in SFX and get to GL/GM/GB with it.  There are fees of $75/wk for SFX & $11/person-Week through RCI; might make a difference.

The other option you’ve got is to rent weeks from existing owners.  There are some rental sites out there people go through or you can try fellow tuggers.  I’ve also seen availability on Save on Resorts for all the Vidanta properties, not too much more than the usage fee cost.


----------



## Eric B (Dec 19, 2017)

rpennisi said:


> I have my doubts about the #4 in your list.  It states that you get 16 rounds of golf and 2 massages with that contract.  Everything that I have read here on TUG (see Mikenk posts) states that resales, which I assume this ad is for, strips away the golf and massage parts of the contract.
> 
> Otherwise, 15000 dollars for a 2 Bedroom GL is less that what a 2 bedroom MP originally cost.  My purchase of a 2001 MP 2 bedroom suite on Ebay had an original sale price of 17010 dollars.
> 
> ...



That’s my understanding, too; the free golf and massages would most likely be on contract addenda, which aren’t typically covered by the assignment clauses and don’t transfer.  Similarly, the no go no pay feature is typically an addendum and wouldn’t transfer.

I have seen speculation about work arounds for this and other assignment restrictions by doing a two part transaction, first adding a new owner to the contract then removing the old owners.  I wouldn’t try to do this myself without already having worked things out with Vidanta in writing that it would work.


----------



## Zinjanthropus (Dec 19, 2017)

The SFX Vida week/Priv. week thing is confusing.
I haven't received my package from Vidanta ( I should probably wait till then after I've read everything) but I do remember the  saying that I would receive two weeks which aren't listed on my SFX page. I was told that I would get 2 weeks where I pay $199 each for...something in addition to the $700 MF weeks. 
I really don't need a golf package because I live on a golf course and I'm a par golfer on the three holes closest to my house!

My orange lake is the old weeks type. It's what I used to get to RM Grand Bliss in 2015 which is what got us interested in the Vidanta properties. Had it since 1998.
I'm holding on to RCI at least till I understand who gives me the best bang for what I have between SFX, II and RCI, there's a lot to research. The SFX week trade into GB or GL sounds good!
11 dollars per day per person? huh? Wha? see, the more you read, the more you learn what you don't know. :-(


----------



## Eric B (Dec 19, 2017)

The $11 pppd is the resort fee charged for RCI exchanges; there’s also a hotel tax of something around $40 (Mexican government’s share).  With SFX it’s a flat $75 for the week for the resort fee, plus the tax.

I’m not in II, but understand GL shows up there a lot and has the same fees as RCI.

Last fall, some GL weeks showed up in the priority access part of RCI, which is one of the platinum benefits.  I saw it on the points side, but think it may have been available through the weeks side as well (didn’t check because I didn’t have a week deposited).

The Vida Week/Privilege Week thing is even more confusing when you add in the interaction with Vida Lifestyle; they’ve got side arrangements with both SFX and Vidanta and it’s not obvious that everyone knows what each partner is selling.  That’s part of what makes TUG such a good resource ....

Anyway, I’m still not sure how the Grand Cascades work. Does your contract stay there or transition to a different one after 10 years?  I had heard that about some contracts for those.


----------



## Zinjanthropus (Dec 19, 2017)

As far as I know from what I signed and was told, yes, it remains there. But from what I know, it seems the same as other properties except we go a free train ride (to and from the resort and the park and GC) and "express line" addendum which is like the no wait pass at other amusement parks.


----------



## Zinjanthropus (Dec 21, 2017)

Just heard back from Vidanta and our concerns were all resolved. They seem to be trying to remove the bad reputation that they have by working diligently. We were able to retain our old Timeshare without any problem. In other areas of the contract, I had fear that we were duped based upon the documents I have as compared to what he originally told us but I called about it and they were fixed and new documents emailed. 

Member services is like night and day as compared to sales team. The member services guy was very helpful and accommodating. I'm reporting this because people often only report the bad crap we go through and not the good stuff. This is an example of a good resolution to our problems.


Another thing is there should be a "1page" or "1sheet" with the package. In music contracts, a 1page is a brief summary of the main points of the larger deal. I noticed that at Vidanta, they never give you the page with the magic upside down writing with the boxes of weeks. They should sign that and give it to you as a basic explanation of your deal as a sort of 1sheet.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Dec 21, 2017)

Zinjanthropus said:


> Just heard back from Vidanta and our concerns were all resolved. ......
> 
> the page with the magic upside down writing with the boxes of weeks..



The upside down writing was always the best part of going to presentations -


----------



## Eric B (Dec 22, 2017)

Zinjanthropus said:


> Another thing is there should be a "1page" or "1sheet" with the package. In music contracts, a 1page is a brief summary of the main points of the larger deal. I noticed that at Vidanta, they never give you the page with the magic upside down writing with the boxes of weeks. They should sign that and give it to you as a basic explanation of your deal as a sort of 1sheet.



I kept mine.  I also used my phones camera to take pictures of other items of interest I was offered.  They didn’t sign it, of course, and it’s not binding, but good to have for future conversations with member services.  I did get an addendum regarding the ability to exercise an offer next year at the same terms; they didn’t include the terms, but I had snapped a picture when they were away from the table discussing it....


----------



## Zinjanthropus (Dec 22, 2017)

My wife said "I should take pictures of these pages for reference later".
I was like "Pffft that's silly, don't bother".
...and now we see who's the brains of this outfit.


----------



## Slabrock (Apr 11, 2018)

Zinjanthropus said:


> We’re encountering the same thing right now. This is very confusing.
> 
> In early Nov. while at RM, we were given a 14,000 discount toward our purchase by selling our timeshare through “Timeshare Resale Market”. This week they called and gave us 2choices;either pay them $3000 dollars and keep our Timeshare OR pay them $2000 and they will sell it for us.
> 
> ...



Zinjanthropus,
I am currently in the same situation with our current TS and and the equity value agreement to pay "Timeshare Resale Market" for the discount I received on my Vidanta membership.

Would you be so kind as to let me know if you backed out of using Timeshare Resale Market without any legal consequences?

They do not have good reviews on BBB site.

I called Vidanta Membership Services and the representative I spoke to said I had no obligation to go through with the process, and to let TRM know that I did not intend to use their services.  However, in my experience, I have found over the years that you can get different responses from different customer service representatives, and I am new to Vidanta.


----------



## Eric B (Apr 11, 2018)

I had similar experiences with an equity trade in with Vidanta in NV with a different company.  I spoke with customer service and had them get the company issue me a release to be sure there were no misunderstandings.  The rep is probably right; unless the agreement you have was signed by both parties it’s not really a contract.  Not legal advice, of course; Mexican law would govern, but that’s a general proposition in contracts.


----------



## Slabrock (Apr 11, 2018)

Zinjanthropus said:


> Just heard back from Vidanta and our concerns were all resolved. They seem to be trying to remove the bad reputation that they have by working diligently. We were able to retain our old Timeshare without any problem. In other areas of the contract, I had fear that we were duped based upon the documents I have as compared to what he originally told us but I called about it and they were fixed and new documents emailed.
> 
> Member services is like night and day as compared to sales team. The member services guy was very helpful and accommodating. I'm reporting this because people often only report the bad crap we go through and not the good stuff. This is an example of a good resolution to our problems.
> 
> ...


----------



## Slabrock (Apr 11, 2018)

Z,

Looks like I could have read further to find the answer to my question about retaining your TS.

Thanks!


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Apr 11, 2018)

Slabrock said:


> Zinjanthropus,
> 
> I called Vidanta Membership Services and the representative I spoke to said I had no obligation to go through with the process, and to let TRM know that I did not intend to use their services.  However, in my experience, I have found over the years that you can get different responses from different customer service representatives, and I am new to Vidanta.



Vidanta wanted you to be an owner : and you bought .

"Trade in" is a way to overcome the objection - "I already own xx TS (s)" . It works and TRM etc are part of the process / but Vidanta does not really care if the "Tow Truck to $1 ebay timeshares take your old TS or not .

The resorts are great and very well run . Vidanta continues to build and grow .


----------



## Zinjanthropus (Apr 12, 2018)

Sorry, I missed your post. Basically they knocked down the price by the 11k we paid for our timeshare in exchange for us selling it through timeshare resale market.... then when we changed our minds about selling it, Vidanta kept the price lower. I guess they just needed an excuse for dropping the price. 
I have/had no interest in paying them to sell our timeshare. 

The strange thing is they do list timeshares at a high price on their website in hopes of either selling them at that price or proving to people that they actually do sell them at those prices.
They probably list them for a while, then dump them into Global Vacation Network or similar and rent those weeks out. 
...or as mentioned, they sell them on eBay for pennies.


----------

